# 1976 Datsun 260Z Correction Detail



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

I got talking to a colleague about his pride & joy when I suggested a correction detail could help lift the appearance of his car. The car is a 1976 Datsun 260Z with just 21k miles on the clock! When purchased the owner thought it was in too good a condition to use daily and has been in the fortunate position to keep use to a minimum. I believe he is the second owner and purchased it in 1978. He still has the original Dealer window price sticker!!

Car on arrival



































Some of the Details:















Polish Residue that would need attention































​
The car was washed with 2BM and door shuts/ reveals etc. washed with APC [Megs 1:10] and agitated with various brushes.






























































​
Engine was also given a slight lift. Again with Megs APC and dressed with Aerospcae 303 where appropriate. Rocker cover was also polished with Autosol and some #00 Wire wool.

















Finally car was clayed/rinsed and dried with Aeolus








​
Took the opportunity at this stage to grab some quick _arty_ shots.



































So now to reveal some of the defects. First inspected using Sun gun; moderate swirl marks were present throughout that were robbing the finish of depth and gloss. Giving consideration that the paint is all original and some 36 years old, it was in fair condition.

















​
Lucky enough to be using our Company workshops (can you guess which Company??), I had use of some great lighting and a ramp!!

Car was moved inside for further inspection under additional lighting prior to commencing correction.

















​
3M Ultra Fina along with Blue pad were tested and gave these results after one set. Panel wiped with IPA [20%] following polishing to ensure true results - really very satisfying!!!

















​
*Under Sungun*
















​
*Bonnet Before & After along with a GIF*
























*Roof Before & After along with GIF*
























*Door 50:50 and GIF*
























*Rear Wing(Area closest to camera to be corrected)*















Various 50:50 under Sungun


























​
Now to try and rid some of the polish residue. Generally with Megs APC [1:5] and agitated with Megs triple duty brush. Where appropriate dressed with Areospace 303





























































Finally car was given a coat of Dodo Juice Hybrid

















Some finished shots
















































































Thanks for reading. Any comments/questions welcome

Adam


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

good work.. good pics..

stunning car,


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Stunning mate , a pleasure to read this . Lovely car and colour too . Good result with such a lightweight combo too .


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

How long you been using the rotary mate .


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Stomper said:


> Stunning mate , a pleasure to read this . Lovely car and colour too . Good result with such a lightweight combo too .


Testament to the fact that you should always start with the least aggressive combo.



Stomper said:


> How long you been using the rotary mate .


Started with a DA towards the end of last year and moved on to a Rotary in May. The results achievable with a Rotary and great but it is a different animal to the DA!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Super sweet, lovely work on an old Jap, certainly not many around these days and even less in anything like that condition.

Great work fella :thumb:


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Fantastic work and very impressive write up and pictures fair play to ye pal :thumb:


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Stunning:doublesho


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work! Must be very few of these left now, and that must surely be the lowest mileage one anywhere


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

good work :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent work, bet you and the owner are well happy with the results!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A great job with excellent results 

I like the animated gifs - they are a great way to illustrate the level of correction achieved :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Very nice work and very nice car. Doesn't look like a 35 year old car..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice work on a beautiful motor. Get that puppy rolled outside let's see some more shots :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Great car not many true Japanese classics but this is the top. Nice work must have been a bit nervous on such an old but mint car. Did you do any paint depths? as wondering if paint was as soft and thin as current Datsuns/Nissans


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovely post, really good read. :thumb:
What a good looking car, great turnaround :wave:


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Stunning work you have done the owner and the car proud!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate, looks much better.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

just gorgeous


----------



## Vex (Dec 31, 2009)

awsome car, everytime I see it I think of...


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

love it


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent, really enjoyed that thread and the writeup is professional in quality showing the level of correction achieved with detailed lighting shots - well done! Especially like the animated gifs. And a cracking car to detail :thumb:


----------



## w3lshboyo (Mar 6, 2011)

stunning work mate , really nice car to


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Top job on the classic


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome work and a very good write up. Great idea with the GIFs, might look at doing that myself next time round. I'm usually on 1 day details and just struggle to find the time to setup shots though


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Very nice work on a beautiful motor. Get that puppy rolled outside let's see some more shots :thumb:


I was gutted we couldn't as I acutally finished at 9pm!! We were also blocked in the workshop by the flatbed truck!! I'll need to try and get back there for a few more shots!



Bowler said:


> Great car not many true Japanese classics but this is the top. Nice work must have been a bit nervous on such an old but mint car. Did you do any paint depths? as wondering if paint was as soft and thin as current Datsuns/Nissans


To be honest I was reasonably relaxed about it. After doing a test panel on an inconspicuous panel it was clear that it would come up very well. There were a limited number of areas suffering with corrosion so these were avoided.

As for paint depths, on the basis that a single pass with Ultra Fina on a blue pad was removing c. 95%+ of the defect I was confident there was sufficent paint to play with. Had the paint required any further work it would have been a concern. I'm only a hobbiest but I will be adding a Paint Gauge to my arsenal soon!!



Dave KG said:


> Excellent, really enjoyed that thread and the writeup is professional in quality showing the level of correction achieved with detailed lighting shots - well done! Especially like the animated gifs. And a cracking car to detail :thumb:


Thanks Dave. As highligted in a thread by Jay @ Migliore, it's very easy to show what appears to be corrected panel when under certain lights there are still defects present.



Dingo2002 said:


> Awesome work and a very good write up. Great idea with the GIFs, might look at doing that myself next time round. I'm usually on 1 day details and just struggle to find the time to setup shots though


Thanks. I find the GIFs really help show and demostrate the progress from the polishing stages. I found them really sucessful on a 2 stage polish I did on Mrs Ad172's car:

Thread here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2927974

Here's some of the GIFs









Adam


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..like the reflection shot..


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work, great write-up. A pleasure to read :thumb:


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

wow, thats a time warp car!


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

What a car!! :argie: Unbelievably clean for a 35 year old car! Great work mate!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fantastic job and a classic motor...:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice! :argie: Great write up too! I really like the Gifs to show the difference. :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simply stunning


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

great job


----------



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)

These are the kind of detailing I love reading about, making an old car look fab again. Absolutely love the shape of this car.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Awesome cars. Old boy has a 240z Samuri.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful car, That last reflection is awesome.


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Great work and incredible photo's! Just shows what can be done with..er..two of you.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome work, classic beastie.


----------

